# Off to Vegas



## slip (Jul 11, 2015)

First stop Denver then to Vegas. DS has been waiting for this for a while now.
It's his first stay as an owner at the Jockey Club.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 11, 2015)

Enjoy!

If you want a good show for around $40., Check out The Smith Center's Cabaret Jazz. This Tuesday is Frankie Moreno. Maybe he isn't sold out yet. He puts on a fantastic show.

Fern


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Fern!  That may fit the bill for DW and I. We'll be looking for a few 
Things to do ourselves since DS is a night owl and will be gone all night and
Sleep all day.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 11, 2015)

slip said:


> First stop Denver then to Vegad. DS has been waiting for this for a while now.
> It's his first stay as an owner at the Jockey Club.


Although we live in Vegas, we've stayed at the Jockey Club twice, so-far, over New Years. It's very convenient. Since you're owners, hopefully you won't get the dreaded Cosmo wall view: we've been told that owners get the better view of the Bellagio fountains. Have fun.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2015)

This is his second time there, first as an owner. We're staying a week and I
Guess that gives priority for a view too. We'll see. We were in the Derby tower
Last time and we even got a view then.

DS is looking forward to watching some of the World Series of Poker.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow, got to the Jockey Club at 1pm and we were able to checkin. We did
Get the famous wall view though. I'll have to take a picture of it. It's kind of 
Funny. He knew that it's always a possibility to get it. We don't mind. We're
In the Ascot tower,PH floor.

Went to Gordon Ramsey's BurGR for lunch. Long wait of an hour to get in then
Waited about 25 minutes for the food. They were packed. The burgers where
Good but nothing great. DW loved the Fries. Three burgers, fries and drinks
$100 including tip. We're going to try Bobby Flay's burgers while we're
Here too just to compare the two.


----------



## silentg (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't laugh, but we enjoyed the Denny's on the strip! Always open, good food, inexpensive!  55 and over discount!


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 11, 2015)

Leaving Friday morning for Grande Chateau.  Got 3 shows planned (not sure which ones, wifey picked them).  Want to hit Ethel M's and the Pawn Stars shop.  I know it's small, but want to see what stuff they have.  Also plan on hitting the neon museum again, but not going back to the Nuclear Testing Museum (wifey doesn't).   Will figure out the rest when we get there.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2015)

We actually ate at that Denny's on our last trip here. It was good and cheap.
We try to hit other things that we don't have at home usually. Plus we cook
A meal or two in the unit and use the grills. 

I don't mind getting a dud once in a while when we eat out. At least the food 
Was good. So it wasn't expensive and bad. We've had that before too.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 12, 2015)

Instead of spending all that big money on burgers by chefs with big names, why not spend (about the same) that money on really good/gourmet food where the locals eat? Try Todds Unique in Henderson, the food is fantastic. You can find them online. It is one of our "go to" places, and of all the places around, it is the one my sister picks for her birthday every year.

Fern





slip said:


> Wow, got to the Jockey Club at 1pm and we were able to checkin. We did
> Get the famous wall view though. I'll have to take a picture of it. It's kind of
> Funny. He knew that it's always a possibility to get it. We don't mind. We're
> In the Ascot tower,PH floor.
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2015)

classiclincoln said:


> Leaving Friday morning for Grande Chateau.  Got 3 shows planned (not sure which ones, wifey picked them).  Want to hit Ethel M's and the Pawn Stars shop.  I know it's small, but want to see what stuff they have.  Also plan on hitting the neon museum again, but not going back to the Nuclear Testing Museum (wifey doesn't).   Will figure out the rest when we get there.




Be aware that the line at the Gold & Silver Pawn Shop (the Pawn Stars place) often stretches around the block.  It can take a LONG time to get in.  We were there in February, and tried several times to get it, but the line never got shorter. 

Hopefully you'll have better luck than we did.  But Summer temps in Las Vegas can be mighty hot.  Be prepared.

Dave


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 12, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Be aware that the line at the Gold & Silver Pawn Shop (the Pawn Stars place) often stretches around the block.  It can take a LONG time to get in.  We were there in February, and tried several times to get it, but the line never got shorter.
> 
> Hopefully you'll have better luck than we did.  But Summer temps in Las Vegas can be mighty hot.  Be prepared.
> 
> Dave



It honestly isn't worth the wait.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Instead of spending all that big money on burgers by chefs with big names, why not spend (about the same) that money on really good/gourmet food where the locals eat? Try Todds Unique in Henderson, the food is fantastic. You can find them online. It is one of our "go to" places, and of all the places around, it is the one my sister picks for her birthday every year.
> 
> Fern



I love that place, we ate there too on our last trip. We mix it up pretty good 
While on vacation. That's the thing about Vegas you'll never be able to try
Everything by only coming a week a year.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 12, 2015)

You might enjoy the Mob Museum. I was very impressed by it when I went there. 

Springs Preserve has some interesting things going on right now. 

Dining on the vegan menus at The Wynn and Encore is fabulous. 

My favorite show is LOVE. 

Bring your swimsuits and enjoy the pools!


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2015)

DS just made it back at 8am from his first clubbing experience at the Marquee 
In the Cosmopolitan and hitting the tables after the club closed at 5am.

I think we're going to relax by the pool a little today. We didn't go to the Mob
Museum last time but it's on our list this time. We're not hitting the Pawn shop,
Too many other things to do. I want to see a Circque show but don't know
Which one yet. Not much into the Beattles or Micheal Jackson. We'll see.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2015)

Had to post a picture of the wall view from the bedroom. It's funny that it has
Floor to ceiling windows.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2015)

slip said:


> Had to post a picture of the wall view from the bedroom. It's funny that it has
> Floor to ceiling windows.
> 
> View attachment 2166





Well, now isn't THAT attractive!  Being Las Vegas, you'd think they'd have a mural artist paint something interesting on the wall. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2015)

Just got back from the World Series of Poker. That was one of DS's must see's
And he had a great time. They are down to 93 players with two days left. We 
May try to go for the finals.

We're going to Freemont street tomorrow morning. Doing a walking tour and
Some gambling. Probably doing dinner down there too. We just ate in our unit
Today.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 13, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Well, now isn't THAT attractive!  Being Las Vegas, you'd think they'd have a mural artist paint something interesting on the wall.
> 
> Dave



Especially since renowned graffiti artists painted the elevator landings in Cosmopolitan's parking garage.  I guess Cosmo wasn't keen on paying to paint a view for JC's guests, though I think it would have been a good "goodwill investment".

I worked for awhile for Siena up in Reno, and the owner somehow convinced a utility company to decorate its monolithic plant across the river, on its own dime, for the viewing pleasure of Siena guests.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 13, 2015)

If you are going to be at Fremont Street, then Carson Kitchen is a wonderful place to eat.  Try the bacon jam there, or the huge tomato and mozzarella stack there. Or, if you like tomales, go to Dona Maria's. Get the pork tomales, they are especially luscious. 

Fern



slip said:


> Just got back from the World Series of Poker. That was one of DS's must see's
> And he had a great time. They are down to 93 players with two days left. We
> May try to go for the finals.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2015)

Perfect timing Fern, we leave in about an hour.


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2015)

We took the walking tour on Fremont street. It was great, we really enjoyed it.
You'd have to be interested in the history of Vegas. Great time, it was about two
Hours. Played craps for the first time and actually won $75. Then hit the 
Blackjack table at the El Cortez and actually won $200.

Not too much on the addenda today we stayed downtown pretty late.


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2015)

We did hit Carson Kitchen yesterday, our tour guide recommended it too. 
Great food and pretty reasonable. DS took us to the Buffet at Ceasars tonight 
With Some of his winnings. We went to the Wicked Spoon last year and we
Liked Ceasars better. DW loved the warm crab legs at Ceasars.

DS taught me the basics of Craps and I'm up over $500 plus a little from
Blackjack. That's real good for me. Only a couple days left to gamble so
I'll makes sure I come home a winner at least.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 15, 2015)

Glad you got to eat at Carson Kitchen. I love that place. Its been making "top 10" on all the lists for over a year now. 

Caesar's is probably my favorite of the expensive buffets. I used to go to Planet Hollywood's before Caesar's opened, and it was really good, too. I've heard it still is.

BTW, we went to Frankie Moreno at The Smith Center last night. Boy, does he ever put on a show! This middle name is Charisma. 

Glad you are enjoying your vacation.

Fern



slip said:


> We did hit Carson Kitchen yesterday, our tour guide recommended it too.
> Great food and pretty reasonable. DS took us to the Buffet at Ceasars tonight
> With Some of his winnings. We went to the Wicked Spoon last year and we
> Liked Ceasars better. DW loved the warm crab legs at Ceasars.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Glad you got to eat at Carson Kitchen. I love that place. Its been making "top 10" on all the lists for over a year now.
> 
> Caesar's is probably my favorite of the expensive buffets. I used to go to Planet Hollywood's before Caesar's opened, and it was really good, too. I've heard it still is.
> 
> ...




  Fern, I think it's really cool that you are living the LV dream, by not only living there, but also going out and having fun BECAUSE you live there.  So many folks who live in a resort town don't want to hassle with crowds and hoopla, so tend to stay away from the busier parts of town.  You seem to embrace the situation, and it's great to see.  That you then share with us your reviews and discoveries of special spots to eat/play/entertain, is really, really nice.  It gives us all some nice ideas of how to make more of our time in your city.  Thanks very much!

Dave


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 15, 2015)

Always my pleasure, Dave. We're going to Reynolds Hall at The Smith Center this Saturday to see the traveling troupe of Dirty Dancing. This year (for the first time) I bought season tickets to the Broadway Series. :whoopie: Nine shows in the next year, mostly musicals.

Fern


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 15, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Be aware that the line at the Gold & Silver Pawn Shop (the Pawn Stars place) often stretches around the block.  It can take a LONG time to get in.  We were there in February, and tried several times to get it, but the line never got shorter.
> 
> Hopefully you'll have better luck than we did.  But Summer temps in Las Vegas can be mighty hot.  Be prepared.
> 
> Dave



Try later at night, about an hour before closing.  We were disappointed with the selection, as I was up about $400 and was looking to blow it on something cool, but the only thing worth buying were Chumley T-Shirts!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2015)

We're going back to Fremont tonight and may eat at Carson again.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 15, 2015)

gnorth16 said:


> Try later at night, about an hour before closing.  We were disappointed with the selection, as I was up about $400 and was looking to blow it on something cool, but the only thing worth buying were Chumley T-Shirts!!!



Sister in law & her DH went at 9am on a Sunday last fall & walked right in. They were told thats quite common. 

~Diane


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2015)

Went to "Raiding the Rock Vault" tonight. Great show with a lot of the music I
Love. Surprisingly, DS loves this type of music too. We always say his was born
In the wrong decade. 

DS took us to Barcio in the Tropicana. Italian was a great change of pace from
Everything else we've been eating. Excellent service and food.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 17, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Always my pleasure, Dave. We're going to Reynolds Hall at The Smith Center this Saturday to see the traveling troupe of Dirty Dancing. This year (for the first time) I bought season tickets to the Broadway Series. :whoopie: Nine shows in the next year, mostly musicals.
> 
> Fern


I considered that too because they lowered the price this year. But my son is still on the cusp of whether or not he can handle these shows. So we decided to pass this year and probably get season tickets next year. 

Last season we saw Cinderella, Annie, Dinosaur Train, and some strange fish-themed show for children. This year I'm interested in seeing Elf, Book of Mormon, and Beauty and the Beast.

Let me know how Dirty Dancing is!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 17, 2015)

Be sure to check the list of shows before you buy a season ticket. While Elf is included, Book of Mormon and Beauty and the Beast are not (but there is a small discount for season ticket holders, and we get advance purchase rights).

Fern


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 17, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Be sure to check the list of shows before you buy a season ticket. While Elf is included, Book of Mormon and Beauty and the Beast are not (but there is a small discount for season ticket holders, and we get advance purchase rights).
> 
> Fern


Yeah that's one reason why we didn't get season tickets


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2015)

On our way back home. DW won again at the airport so we're all coming home 
Up a little. DS did pretty good in the poker room at the Bellagio. He already 
Decided he's coming back in December.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 18, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed your trip! My sister used to have luck at the airport, too.  Did you know Michael Gaughan, the owner of South Point, is owns the slot route at McCarran?

Fern


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 19, 2015)

Went to dinner at Olives @ the Bellagio.  Best meal so far.  Food and service were top notch.  Food at Tom's Urban was good, but service was not.  Saw Zumanity last night; great show!

"Fern, I think it's really cool that you are living the LV dream, by not only living there, but also going out and having fun BECAUSE you live there. So many folks who live in a resort town don't want to hassle with crowds and hoopla, so tend to stay away from the busier parts of town."

Were you the local they pulled on stage last night?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 19, 2015)

No I wasn't the local they pulled on stage anywhere last night  But we DID go to see Dirty Dancing at The Smith Center yesterday.

I know it is too late for you now, but one of the Sunday Brunch Buffets I really loved was Jasmine's at the Bellagio. It is very high end, but well worth it. Crab, mussels, Peking Duck, foie gras, sushi, all sorts of dim sum and bao, many kinds of eggs and other breakfast food, and a separate buffet room of desserts, handmade candies, and a chocolate fountain. AND it has a wonderful view.

Fern


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2015)

I didn't know that about the airport slots. I have heard stories about the 
Airport slots being loose because they want you to come back and also that they
Are tight because you are leaving.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 19, 2015)

slip said:


> I didn't know that about the airport slots. I have heard stories about the
> Airport slots being loose because they want you to come back and also that they
> Are tight because you are leaving.



The slots at the airport are tight.  Not because you are coming or leaving, but because Gaughn has to pay a hefty lease to the airport for the privilege and monopoly of placing slots.  This hefty lease comes out of slot revenues, and you may have noticed that the slots are rarely packed with players in McCarran.

McCarran slots are probably among the highest hold percentage (meaing lowest payback) to be found in the city.  If someone knows someone who has been lucky there, they have been lucky indeed!


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll consider her lucky then.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 23, 2015)

Heading out this morning for the Neon & Mob Museums.  Saw Brad Garrett (what a pisser!) and the Rock the Vault show.  Did Red Rock Canyon and Valley of Fire State Park yesterday, both were great.  

Not much into buffets and so far, not much relaxing but having a great time.  Back home Friday, and will post my review in the Marketplace.

Oh, and we're loosing our shirts; down $17.......


----------



## presley (Jul 23, 2015)

classiclincoln said:


> Heading out this morning for the Neon & Mob Museums.....  Did Red Rock Canyon and Valley of Fire State Park yesterday, both were great.



We are trying to decide between Valley of Fire or Red Rock Canyon. Please let me know if you could've only visited one this time, which one would it have been.

Also, I'd love to hear your take on the Neon and Mob museums. Does anyone know if there are discounted tickets for those anywhere?


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2015)

I'll have to look into the Red Rock and Valley of Fire tours for my next trip.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 25, 2015)

Had a great time and will post my review in The Marketplace soon.  It's really hard to pick which one to do; they are both spectacular.  You can do both in one day.  Red Rock is closer, but I think I liked Valley of Fire better.  

Neon museum is great and the Mob Museum is also good.  Tickets to the Neon Museum can be purchased ahead of time and I'd recommend you do so way before you leave.  We didn't and couldn't get 2 tickets at all before we left.  Then, at the last minute right after we got there, we found a few last minute tickets available for 9am.  It was really good, and the next time we go, we'll get tickets at night.  It's only an hour tour.

We spent almost 3 hours at the Mob Museum, reading as much as possible and blew through the last part (first floor) which talks about the law enforcement agencies.  The museum primarily focuses on how Vegas started and the Mob influence there.  Not much about the mob in other parts of the country other than a piece on the Chicago St. Valentines Day Massacre.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks, I'm going to look into the Valley of fire tour for our next trip.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

presley said:


> We are trying to decide between Valley of Fire or Red Rock Canyon. Please let me know if you could've only visited one this time, which one would it have been.
> 
> Also, I'd love to hear your take on the Neon and Mob museums. Does anyone know if there are discounted tickets for those anywhere?



If I could only visit one, it would be Valley of Fire.

Red Rock has beautiful colors and is great for hikers, but Valley of Fire combines that with phenomenal wind-eroded sandstone shapes (including an arch), hieroglyphics, a great visitors center and an easy hike to a natural water pool.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 11, 2015)

We just went to Carson Kitchen for lunch with some friends again today. Yummy as always. Bacon Jam, fried chicken skins with smoked mesquite honey, "secret" mac and cheese, lamb gyro tacos, and flatbread with spinach bechamel sauce, mixed mushrooms, artichokes and tomatoes. Although I didn't eat it, friends shared a butter burger, too, and it was huge, and very tasty they said.

Besides the wonderful food, the people who work there can't be beat. A couple of us "have challenges," and most of the seating is high top. There is some low seating, but the tables are half good chairs and half stools. We needed all chairs, and the manager went out to their patio and brought in a couple of replacement chairs for us. Graciously, I might add. There were four servers and a barmaid, and all of them checked on us at various times and exchanged pleasantries, as did the manager. We don't eat there often, but they remember us, and treat us as treasured customers! If you have a chance to go there you should!

Fern



slip said:


> We did hit Carson Kitchen yesterday, our tour guide recommended it too.
> Great food and pretty reasonable. DS took us to the Buffet at Ceasars tonight
> With Some of his winnings. We went to the Wicked Spoon last year and we
> Liked Ceasars better. DW loved the warm crab legs at Ceasars.
> ...


----------

